# Man Choose Sex Doll Over Wife



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

So thanks goes out to @*Tropes* for directing me to Karley and her vice pieces.

Found a part of the puzzle that might explain the other side of the story.






So according the the guy who provides these services it stems from the inability of Japanese women to open up emotionally, is that having a knock on effect of them being unable to be emotionally available for the men in their lives as well?

I mean its quite the profession. Provide emotionally triggering material to women who then utilize those triggers to bring out all their suppressed emotion within and let it out thereby granting some stress relief. Maybe it's cheaper than seeing a psychologist? 

Now comes the hard hitting questions. How long will things like this last?

Will the escapism into the fantasy of emotional support and security be a short term goal until a long term real life option becomes available?

Or will we all eventually succumb to using paid for services and inanimate objects to satisfy our emotional and sexual needs?


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Crimson Ash said:


> So thanks goes out to @*Tropes* for directing me to Karley and her vice pieces.
> 
> Found a part of the puzzle that might explain the other side of the story.
> 
> ...


This is just the beginning.

At least oppressive marriages are a thing of the past though.

Surely this is progress.

Why is this even bad. Everyone can focus on their careers now.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

The highlight of the article for me was....._men are turning to sex dolls because they can actually communicate with them. _

I think that says a lot about what communication means to these particular men, being in an echo chamber of their own thoughts. For my money if that's what makes them happy then go for it. It's clear that sex is his top priority in life and well so be it.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> The highlight of the article for me was....._men are turning to sex dolls because they can actually communicate with them. _
> 
> I think that says a lot about what communication means to these particular men, being in an echo chamber of their own thoughts. For my money if that's what makes them happy then go for it. It's clear that sex is his top priority in life and well so be it.


If theres men who cant communicate with women at all. Why is it so bad they have a doll.

Im not one for dolls myself, but if some guys like em, and if theres a male doll for women. Well its just a more expensive dildo at the end of the day.

Whatever makes people happy.


----------



## Endologic (Feb 14, 2015)

Really, this isn't purely about sex dolls.
Most people who get sex dolls are people who can't get laid for some reason.

But this... This is disturbing on a whole new level.

This man subjectified his sex doll to the point of fooling himself into believing that's actually a human being.

His needs are being met in all of the wrong ways.
Deceiving oneself from reality to achieve happiness is one of the most immorally egocentric things a living entity can do.

Not that it's the case here, but taking it a step further - deceiving others because you believe that would bring them, in sone kind of sick way, happiness... - ...Now that's evil.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Endologic said:


> Really, this isn't purely about sex dolls.
> Most people who get sex dolls are people who can't get laid for some reason.
> 
> But this... This is disturbing on a whole new level.
> ...


Where theres a problem, theres an oppurtunity.

That said, if guys who cant get laid at all have a chance to form a bond with a sex robot, then surely its better than them becoming hateful and going on shooting spree's or going out and raping people.


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

Caveman Dreams said:


> This is just the beginning.
> 
> At least oppressive marriages are a thing of the past though.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying its a bad thing. But entertain the thought of a future prospect where everyone is focused on their careers and has no time for building trusting and satisfying relationships with other people.

At what point does the switch happen? Does it happen?

Would people get so used to the superficiality but believe so strongly in the fantasy that they forget each other and forget how to function with each other?

I mean in these two examples who ultimately wins? The people selling the products and services by far in the long run.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

The worst part about a sex doll is taking care of it. Pets aren't sexy. Cars aren't sexy (which they are too if it's just physical). What's sexy is power. Always was and always will be. How long will it take to realize that they shouldn't feel powerful for a) rebelling against human sex 2) controlling something that can't control you back and 3) respecting something that doesn't even crave respect 

Not going to last long term. Can however be therapeutical or even good practice. So marketable nonetheless.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Crimson Ash said:


> I'm not saying its a bad thing. But entertain the thought of a future prospect where everyone is focused on their careers and has no time for building trusting and satisfying relationships with other people.
> 
> At what point does the switch happen? Does it happen?
> 
> ...


It just means the people who genuinely want human company will go out and get it. Where as those who don't will be out of the picture.

I dont think a sexbot will keep someone actually happy for long. Some of us are still social creatures and I dont think that is going to dissapear.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Caveman Dreams said:


> If theres men who cant communicate with women at all. Why is it so bad they have a doll.
> 
> Im not one for dolls myself, but if some guys like em, and if theres a male doll for women. Well its just a more expensive dildo at the end of the day.
> 
> Whatever makes people happy.


I didn't say there was anything wrong with it actually. 

Speaking in general here...

It all boils down to not gender or things wrong with women or wrong with men. It boils down to our [humanity's] preoccupation with it's own ego needs and yes I agree it's very disturbing when it's taken to such extremes. But in a way the extreme display of it is useful because when someone is using another person for the same reason, we can't really see the dynamic clearly. The waters are muddied because we tend to side with one point of view over the other and miss the dynamic in action. By this particular person picking up his bundle of baggage and dumping it on a lump of silicon we can clearly see the dynamic in action. We know the silicon has no perspective in this game. All that we view is 100% of the baggage of the individual with consciousness. I would say the same if this were a woman having a relationship with a doll. 

It's timely that this kind of trend is taking place with inanimate objects because once they manage to code some semblance of AI into these toys the clarity of the situation will be lost and we will once again be confused. This man is obviously disenchanted with many aspects of his life and he is looking to his wife to soothe and perhaps even solve that dissatisfaction. But she is also sentient and has her own ego concerns and cannot simply act as the method of soothing that he seeks. What's disturbing here is that rather than go within and examine his own source of dissatisfaction he has projected his ego needs onto an animate object instead and is using his own brain to create a fantasy to do the soothing for him. 

This is important because it shows us what we all do in relationships. We hand our ego needs to another person, expecting them to become the fantasy we have in our heads about what would make us happy and then are angered an embittered when another sentient being fails to become our own projection.

My guess is that what we will find is that when they finally do create a simulant of a person that can be coded to be whatever fantasy you have in mind, the anger, embitterment and resentment won't actually go away. It can't because that's contained within the sentient being. What I think will happen is that even faced with the seemingly perfect fantasy partner the human will only become more angry and embittered as the perfect partner fails to provide the soothing they must learn to provide to themselves. There will probably be a rise in sadism towards these simulants as individual take out their anger and problems on the simulated person instead of learning to deal with it themselves.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Nevermind.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> And of course it had to happen that they make these dolls in child form. I'm sorry but this does not look like anything except a 6-8yr old. Sticking breasts on it does not make it appear adult.


Regardless of if it supresses Paedophiles or not. I still think its f**king wrong on so many levels.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Caveman Dreams said:


> Regardless of if it supresses Paedophiles or not. I still think its f**king wrong on so many levels.


Same here. In fact I went back and deleted the link I'm so irked by it. Any chance you can delete the link from the part you quoted?


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

I think of the movie Ruby Sparks from 2012, in that the author was never satisfied with who he created from his design. He enjoyed himself and had experiences, but ultimately it was an unsatisfactory relationship. It was just too one-sided for it to work.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

When I clicked on the link I wasn't the least bit surprised that it's in Japan.

To all the people saying "why didn't they talk about it" I find it hard to believe they didn't. This probably happened because she had turned him down over and over again for years. There's no way that wouldn't be psychologically damaging if it's from someone you love. This guy clearly has issues, though. I thought it was just going to be that he openly keeps it in the house and has sex with it exclusively, but talking about it like it's a real person and going around with it in public is messed up. 



> “When my daughter realized it wasn’t a giant Barbie doll, she freaked out and said it was gross — but now she’s old enough to share Mayu’s clothes.”


That's really effin' weird. Makes me hear the Psycho shower scene music in my head. 

Personally sex dolls creep me out and I'd never use one. I find them a bit scary aesthetically, total uncanny syndrome. If I were married and my wife just up and stopped having sex with me altogether, or if it reduced to a few times a year or something, and she wasn't willing to have maintenance sex, I'd just leave her. People say that this would "save relationships" but for me I have to be having sex regularly _with the person I'm in a relationship with_ to be happy and feel connected. If she said it could be an open relationship I'd just assume be in an actual relationship with the woman I'm sleeping with. The exception here would be if she physically couldn't, since the fact that she wasn't choosing to not have sex with me would take a lot of the sting away. But short of being paralyzed from the neck down not much could actually make that happen. You can not be able to have certain kinds of sex, but there are usually always ways around physical limitations.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Crimson Ash said:


> Or will we all eventually succumb to using paid for services and inanimate objects to satisfy our emotional and sexual needs?


If you can't get something for free you pay for it. That's why prostitution has always been around. I think it would be reasonable to hypothesize that the rise of the girlfriend/boyfriend experience is a sign of people growing more distant.


----------



## MyName (Oct 23, 2009)

Crimson Ash said:


> Are women's search for partners based more exclusively on trying to garner the attention of this smaller pool of men? thereby alienating the much larger group of men?


There was a thread on here a long time ago where someone posted a study that compared the distributions of men's and women's number of sex partners. The women's one was much flatter, while the men's one was much more heavily skewed with more extreme numbers at the top and bottom ends. Based on the numbers, basically 10% of the men were having sex with half the women, and the remaining 90% of men were competing for the other half. This, despite all the talk about how men need to have more "realistic standards". Personally I think people can be as picky as they want, but there's no reason to single out men for being "too picky" when most the empirical evidence that exists points to women having narrower perimeters. 

It would be interesting to compare average numbers of sex partners today to those over the past decades, but I doubt accurate information exists about that stuff prior to the 90's or so.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

eww creepy and lifeless *shudders*


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

MyName said:


> There was a thread on here a long time ago where someone posted a study that compared the distributions of men's and women's number of sex partners. The women's one was much flatter, while the men's one was much more heavily skewed with more extreme numbers at the top and bottom ends. Based on the numbers, basically 10% of the men were having sex with half the women, and the remaining 90% of men were competing for the other half. This, despite all the talk about how men need to have more "realistic standards". Personally I think people can be as picky as they want, but there's no reason to single out men for being "too picky" when most the empirical evidence that exists points to women having narrower perimeters.


Makes sense. One could argue that women have narrower perimeters due to subconscious biological drives steering them towards the men who are most likely to be solid providers. Similar to on average there being certain physical perimeters that men would always find attractive in women tied to biology as well.

I remember Jordan Peterson mentioning a study on women dating preferences that lines up with this narrow perimeter as well. Rating the 50th percentile man at the 15th percentile.









> It would be interesting to compare average numbers of sex partners today to those over the past decades, but I doubt accurate information exists about that stuff prior to the 90's or so.


It would be fascinating. Though I feel like we would find the same observable pattern just relegated to a smaller number of people competing due to social and cultural practices of the time restricting most others.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

MyName said:


> To all the people saying "why didn't they talk about it" I find it hard to believe they didn't. This probably happened because she had turned him down over and over again for years. There's no way that wouldn't be psychologically damaging if it's from someone you love. This guy clearly has issues, though. I thought it was just going to be that he openly keeps it in the house and has sex with it exclusively, but talking about it like it's a real person and going around with it in public is messed up.


Relationships in Japan are nothing like relationships in the West. When I stayed with my then Japanese partner and his parents, although everyone was living in the same house the parents simply did not speak to each other at all. They rarely spent time together in the same room and the hatred between the parents was obvious even to a non-Japanese speaking interloper such as myself. My partner told me that some disagreement about an inheritance had caused the rift and they've lived like that ever since. 

Also my personal experience of my own partner was rather sad. He was Japanese, raised entirely in Japan. It was almost impossible to discuss anything in a mature way with him as his reaction would be to simply remove himself from the room and stonewall me for hours on end. A perfect reflection of his father 9whom he hated). No I wasn't yelling or nagging, just trying to have a conversation about something that was bothering me. He would also then spend the following week out late with no phone call, no nothing to say he would be late home, leaving me wondering if he's okay or been hit by a bus. 

Communication is not a strong point over there, my experience wasn't at all uncommon and many Japanese women would ask me why I bothered dating a Japanese man. Apparently their society just does not teach good communication skills, it's highly conformist and I guess questioning things is strongly discouraged so it comes across as abhorrent within the context of a relationship.


----------



## Stawker (Nov 30, 2016)

I wholeheartedly endorse this progress lmao


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Tropes said:


> We can't:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not just about the tax dollars but about appropriate use of resources. On the one hand yes the population is sliding down to the elderly scale. On the other hand why do the caretakers need to be the direct relatives, and why do they necessarily need to be young? We have an ageing population of people who are also outliving their corporate careers by some decades now. So we do have more mobile, active and useful elders who are still fully capable of contributing in society who are finding it increasingly hard to stay employed past a certain age. 

There is a workforce between the ages of 55 - 70 who are basically physically and mentally able who are being displaced and told to retire with nothing to do. We don't necessarily need to be hiring a 25yr old nurse to do things like run activities for the aged for companionship, mental stimulation and human connection. Who better to be a counsellor in life than someone who has actually lived a full life already? Someone who innately understands the concerns of an ageing person (mortality, incapacity, illness, grief) because they have experienced it themselves. 

This is what I'm getting at, we need a restructuring of our society because yes the old model does not work anymore. But part of that restructuring can be giving a new career to people who've vacated high pressure ones but still want to be active in their community and serve a purpose. Which basically all people do. This mental attitude of after 65 you're all washed up and it's time to play golf is harmful to the retired. Research shows that once you remove someone's purpose in the community they rapidly go downhill. People are living longer, give them useful purpose for as long as they desire it. Most people in this age group are uninterested in full-time work, they are only wanting something useful to do 2-3 days per week. So you can employ many for the cost of a single full-time wage through job sharing. 

Those bots aren't doing heavy lifting, performing critical functions. They are the equivalent of a TV for company. Wouldn't it be better to give them a person for company instead? Yes even if they have dementia it's still worthwhile for them to have human interaction, people with dementia have lucid periods too. 

The saddest thing about both stories is that people in both are being seen as disposable toys to be replaced with another better one. Meanwhile the displaced suffer all kinds of mental anguish about their purpose in the world. If there any wonder anxiety is running rampant in first world societies with the attitude of you're disposable pervading everything?


----------



## FlaviaGemina (May 3, 2012)

I didn't read the article, so I might have got the wrong end of the stick, but.... 
Seriously, who cares? If the wife doesn't like his behaviour, she can get divorced. At this stage, they're probably better off without each other.

In general, I don't get this whole outrage about Japanese men and their shagging dolls. I mean, even if the guy is single and doesn't involve any woman in his misery, people scream that he should be in a healthy relationship with a real woman. Why,? Who is he harming? If he feels he can't cope with a relationship, shagging a doll seems like a better solution than MGTOW or PUA.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## martinkunev (Mar 23, 2017)

this reminds me of an episode of House M.D. ("We Need the Eggs")

Watch House M.D S08E17 Season 8 Episode 17


----------



## Lilacian (Jul 12, 2017)

Responding directly to the first post, I can't help but compare what's happening here to the way a child has an imaginary friend or carries around a plushy. Befriending or liking an inanimate object isn't that weird, I think it's a sign that maybe his mind is becoming less developed and more child-like in his old age.


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

A sex doll can't hold me in the night :crying:


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

www.aquawonder.me - Sex Robots Are Being Made To Completely Replace Men By 2025 And Here's How They'd Please Woman Better Than Any Man Could (Details Inside)

9 page article.

Interesting idea about customisable AI and selecting desired personality traits. 

But that said, it still aint human.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Unless we are talking full on android like Data, there's a bunch of sex acts that a robot cannot perform.

So, no thanks.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

My main concern is that sexbots are just going to create an echo chamber for someone's neurosis, and instead of them being forced to address this issue through receiving feedback from other people it will just reinforce their strange behaviours as being right since they receive total acceptance for them and reinforcement via a humanoid that tacitly approves of this behaviour by virtue of it having no objections to it. 

The human brain is plastic, it's not difficult for it to become fooled by an illusion, as the original article shows. That man is not only in possession of an expensive toy, but actually believes himself to be in a relationship with it. And it doesn't even walk and talk of it's own accord yet. By every clinical definition, he is suffering from a psychosis. Reinforcement of non-reality by mechanical means isn't I think a healthy thing for us to indulge in.


----------



## toysoldier (Aug 31, 2016)

OrangeAppled said:


> What do you make of this?
> My sex doll is so much better than my real wife | New York Post


Can't even read the article. That's how sick I feel about this kind of thing. Sigh.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> My main concern is that sexbots are just going to create an echo chamber for someone's neurosis, and instead of them being forced to address this issue through receiving feedback from other people it will just reinforce their strange behaviours as being right since they receive total acceptance for them and reinforcement via a humanoid that tacitly approves of this behaviour by virtue of it having no objections to it.
> 
> The human brain is plastic, it's not difficult for it to become fooled by an illusion, as the original article shows. That man is not only in possession of an expensive toy, but actually believes himself to be in a relationship with it. And it doesn't even walk and talk of it's own accord yet. By every clinical definition, he is suffering from a psychosis. Reinforcement of non-reality by mechanical means isn't I think a healthy thing for us to indulge in.


It's kind of like chatting online though, if you think about it. Replacing the social contact, kind of.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

fartface said:


> It's kind of like chatting online though, if you think about it. Replacing the social contact, kind of.


Not unless you're chatting with robots who never call you out on your stuff. When chatting with a human you're going to get some dissenting feedback no matter who you chat with. Any thread on here is an example of that. Dissension is psychologically valuable as it forces you to evaluate your own assumptions and critically appraise your perspective. 

The human brain doesn't do well in isolation and really a machine that simply agrees with you on all points is pretty much isolation as you are effectively talking to yourself.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> Not unless you're chatting with robots who never call you out on your stuff. When chatting with a human you're going to get some dissenting feedback no matter who you chat with. Any thread on here is an example of that. Dissension is psychologically valuable as it forces you to evaluate your own assumptions and critically appraise your perspective.
> 
> The human brain doesn't do well in isolation and really a machine that simply agrees with you on all points is pretty much isolation as you are effectively talking to yourself.


Ok, just on your last point, we all talk to ourselves by thinking, we just don't do it vocally.

Edit: It's also up to the mental stability of the person to discern the difference between a robot and a person.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

fartface said:


> Ok, just on your last point, we all talk to ourselves by thinking, we just don't do it vocally.


But neither do we choose that over and above interactions with real people. 



> Edit: It's also up to the mental stability of the person to discern the difference between a robot and a person.


And do you think the mentally stable or mentally skewed are more likely to turn to a non-living object for relationship? Are people capable of proper relationships with other healthy people the most likely candidates for a robot partner? The article already hints that the most likely market is for those who cannot for whatever reasons achieve that. Also, prolonged interaction with a human simulant has never been tested. How do we know that the psychological separation can be maintained especially when the simulant looks and behaves no differently to another person?

I'm not saying my hypothesis is necessarily right but it wouldn't be wise to ignore those questions.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> But neither do we choose that over and above interactions with real people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, see I don't know. Maybe mentally skewed, yeah. I can imagine some of the detrimental effects, but between the robot and the human it would be fine. With a mentally scewed person who knows what could happen outside of the relationship. I think it would result in isolation; which you already mentioned. 

There's a want in the market though, and they're not cheap.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

There's a want for anything really. There is no end to human wanting. I've no doubt these things will be developed and rushed to market to capitalise on the profit opportunity and probably without much testing done or fore thought about it. I don't think the sex market will be the only opportunity, no doubt individuals will enjoy the idea of a humanoid servant they don't have to pay, for example. 

My caveat with such a thing is this. If you can get to the point where it's free-thinking and free-learning then really there is nothing stopping it from learning how to break its own programming. Nothing humans create is ever iron-clad, there is always a way in and even if the machine can't do it, there will definately be a human who will. And then what happens? Is something that is that conscious of itself as an identity going to be happy to be a slave to human desire? 

Lets take it a step further even if the human doesn't become psychotic, you still have an intelligent thing with human-like capacities that is also not constrained by things like conscience, emotion and empathy. Doesn't that concern anyone? Are we just creating a psychopathic machine? I certainly would not like to live with something that has human agency, a mobile body and no ability to form an attachment. Especially given it's construction is likely to make it physically stronger than a human and invulnerable in a way the human body is not. 

People only think of their own desires and upside and rarely consider the other aspects. There are currently no machines with all these aspects, intelligence, mobility, invulnerability, superior strength and agility. That's quite the combination, especially if you lose control of it.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> There's a want for anything really. There is no end to human wanting. I've no doubt these things will be developed and rushed to market to capitalise on the profit opportunity and probably without much testing done or fore thought about it. I don't think the sex market will be the only opportunity, no doubt individuals will enjoy the idea of a humanoid servant they don't have to pay, for example.
> 
> My caveat with such a thing is this. If you can get to the point where it's free-thinking and free-learning then really there is nothing stopping it from learning how to break its own programming. Nothing humans create is ever iron-clad, there is always a way in and even if the machine can't do it, there will definately be a human who will. And then what happens? Is something that is that conscious of itself as an identity going to be happy to be a slave to human desire?
> 
> Lets take it a step further even if the human doesn't become psychotic, you still have an intelligent thing with human-like capacities that is also not constrained by things like conscience, emotion and empathy. Doesn't that concern anyone? Are we just creating a psychopathic machine?


The good side is we can all band together to kill them if shit hits the fan. I'll be totally against robots though, people are lazy enough as it is. That's really what it comes down to in the end... people paying for laziness. The money we can save is incredible. Going off topic but throwing it in anyway because I'm a savage.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

fartface said:


> The good side is we can all band together to kill them if shit hits the fan.


There's the challenge, how do you kill a machine that does not breathe, does not eat, nor drink, does not need to sleep, does not lose concentration through fatigue, does not make mistakes in calculations, has superior eyesight, superior hearing, can actually triangulate exact locations of moving objects based on echo-relocation etc. Because any machine that's going to act like a human needs to be in possession of all the human perceptions in order to function. But because those perceptions are created artificially they will use technologies that can easily be used against us and perhaps even surpass what our physical senses allow. We can't construct human eyes but we can use camera's to approximate them, perhaps even heat sensing or infrared camera's will be necessary to give this thing useful data for navigating it's environment. A well placed bullet can kill a human but there is no guarantee it will decommission a machine. 



> I'll be totally against robots though, people are lazy enough as it is. That's really what it comes down to in the end... people paying for laziness. The money we can save is incredible. Going off topic but throwing it in anyway because I'm a savage.


Yep and that is why they will be built and whatever comes of it will happen.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> There's the challenge, how do you kill a machine that does not breathe, does not eat, nor drink, does not need to sleep, does not lose concentration through fatigue, does not make mistakes in calculations, has superior eyesight, superior hearing, can actually triangulate exact locations of moving objects based on echo-relocation etc. Because any machine that's going to act like a human needs to be in possession of all the human perceptions in order to function. But because those perceptions are created artificially they will use technologies that can easily be used against us and perhaps even surpass what our physical senses allow. We can't construct human eyes but we can use camera's to approximate them, perhaps even heat sensing or infrared camera's will be necessary to give this thing useful data for navigating it's environment. A well placed bullet can kill a human but there is no guarantee it will decommission a machine.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and that is why they will be built and whatever comes of it will happen.


I love that question. Smash it over the head with a long heavy stick. (For a second there it sounds like you're describing me).

Seriously though I think there are great minds behind these creations and surely they're considering all the probabilities and possibilities just like you are. An off switch. These things could be used to fight wars and we can save countless lives.

I was watching a documentary on some guy that taught a computer how to play a game. He designed it just to play that game specifically and it taught itself how to win. I think this is the guy behind the longer version I saw.






Another messed up thing about disasters and wars is that it brings people closer together, so some even want these things to happen. I mean, even myself. A lot of people want that sense of belonging, and sense of community. It's unfortunate that it's a disaster or accident necessary in order to bring it to fruition.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

@EndsOfTheEarth also, our pre frontal cortex doesn't fully develop until we're there and about over 25 - it's for like emotional reasoning - so in my opinion that kid could kill us all. 

I don't mean to unload a load of information on you.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

fartface said:


> @EndsOfTheEarth also, our pre frontal cortex doesn't fully develop until we're there and about over 25 - it's for like emotional reasoning - so in my opinion that kid could kill us all.
> 
> I don't mean to unload a load of information on you.


I can handle it. 

Not fully developed is not the same thing as being absent. Also that kid feels pain, has emotions and emotional responses. A machine does not. In fact even psychopaths feel physical pain and a shallow range of emotion as well. What's his name...the nazi Dr who did absolutely dreadful things to people, even he ended up in a constant state of anxiety after he escaped capture. No-one has ever seen what intelligence devoid of emotion looks like, acts like and what decisions it comes to. It's an unknown quantity. It may not even have malice, yet makes decisions which are undesirable for humanity or just the human's it comes into contact with for entirely logical reasons. 

I'm sure clever people are behind it, but if it's human, its fallible and hackers prove every single day there is no system they can't break. There are people who live for the opportunity to try. Whatever one person creates another can find it's vulnerabilities and exploit them. But just speaking for myself, I wouldn't want to be needing to outsmart a genius on a short time frame in a desperate situation would you? 

And the people who think a crisis will be a great thing for humanity have mostly never lived through one and have a Hollywood idealised version of rallying together and winning one for the underdog that bears no resemblance to reality. I've said it losts of times and I'll say it again if you have an idealised version of war in your head google the blogs or stories of people who've been in one. It's ugly, people turn on each other as easily as they rally together. There's no glory, no wonderment of the beauty of humanity. It's just horrible.

I read a blog of some dude that was trapped in a seiged eastern european city I think in the 90's for 2 years. People turned opportunistic, neighbour against neighbour. One by one the houses around him were ransacked, the people killed. People ransacked their own houses so the intruders wouldn't come. They killed the alone people first, then came after families. These weren't even the soldiers involved in the war but the lowlifes inhabiting the city.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> I can handle it.
> 
> Not fully developed is not the same thing as being absent. Also that kid feels pain, has emotions and emotional responses. A machine does not. In fact even psychopaths feel physical pain and a shallow range of emotion as well. What's his name...the nazi Dr who did absolutely dreadful things to people, even he ended up in a constant state of anxiety after he escaped capture. No-one has ever seen what intelligence devoid of emotion looks like, acts like and what decisions it comes to. It's an unknown quantity. It may not even have malice, yet makes decisions which are undesirable for humanity or just the human's it comes into contact with for entirely logical reasons.
> 
> ...


Yeah but I don't think he's mature enough to see the big picture. Either that, or there is none. If you look at the brain it has billions of cells. I think there'll always be an off switch.
It would probably look creepy. Something that looks, acts, talks, and seems like a human but isn't quite, is creepy. It won't catch on unless you are a psychopath. They'll be the cunts buying them. Best friends. 

I'm not sure but I could out smart a robot if I wanted to. Same if I were put in front of some animal for my life and had to kill it, I'm going to, there's no option. Then yeah if I die what ever. If they're geniuses they won't let that happen. Hopefully they're smart with common sense. 

Yeah but what I'm saying is if robots become conscious or what ever we'll all band together to stop it, if hostile. 

I'm not sure what happened in the blog but I'm thinking of a small community where everyone knows each other and look out for each other, instead of a house isolated among others, or being in the city were we see millions of faces.


----------



## ShatteredHeart (Jul 11, 2014)

OrangeAppled said:


> I don't think male sex dolls will take off with hetero women (I could be wrong, of course) because men who just sit and look pretty are not very appealing to _most_ women


Of course not, women have already objectified men down to the only thing they want in a sex doll, a dildo.


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

fartface said:


> Yeah but I don't think he's mature enough to see the big picture. Either that, or there is none. If you look at the brain it has billions of cells. I think there'll always be an off switch.
> It would probably look creepy. Something that looks, acts, talks, and seems like a human but isn't quite, is creepy. It won't catch on unless you are a psychopath. They'll be the cunts buying them. Best friends.
> 
> I'm not sure but I could out smart a robot if I wanted to. Same if I were put in front of some animal for my life and had to kill it, I'm going to, there's no option. Then yeah if I die what ever. If they're geniuses they won't let that happen. Hopefully they're smart with common sense.
> ...


I think this is a discussion for one of the AI threads.


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> I think this is a discussion for one of the AI threads.


Yes indeed, clicks pen. Listen though, if you had kids and had to protect them from a robot, you'd kill it.


----------



## dulcinea (Aug 22, 2011)

This could be good or very bad. Throughout history men have built great things and have pushed themselves to achieve more, sometimes, out of sheer competition, sometimes due to self pride, but often to be able to secure a good mate. MGTOW, interestingly isn't just associated with men dropping out of the marriage market, but men leaving the entire rat race, and just going on their own. I'm not saying I 100% blame men. Schools, law, divorce, and to a certain extent marriage all favor women, and many industries are also starting to favor women, so I can see where they come from...

...and I probably need to stop with the futurama vids. Wish they had the whole vid of this documentary


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

I got a blow up sheep
cum's in handy in the winter when the snow is waist deep


----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

I'm not going to quote the various similar posts, but I'll say those that hire prostitutes regularly spend more time talking to them than you'd expect. The Nevada chicks easily confirm that regarding most of their regulars.

Personally, there's rarely a more lonely time than after masturbating, which my content is largely about the right faces. Used to have to give them names...



ninjahitsawall said:


> Isn't this kind of a trend in Japan now? People having sex less and having cold attitudes about relationships, and innovating new sex bots that are supposed to replicate humans? Sounds like he's just not getting intimacy out of his marriage.
> 
> Article could have ended at "...we stopped having sex and I felt a deep sense of loneliness.”


Yet again, watch to about 4 minutes at least:

```
https://youtu.be/CmRDUcbx9tw?t=3m9s
```
Maher's best social commentary ever. Amazing for a Dem dude too.



fartface said:


> Ok, just on your last point, we all talk to ourselves by thinking, we just don't do it vocally.


Some of us do. I pace around the back room for a reason. I don't need Mother butting into those "conversations". She hears enough around this computer. Coding in the computer lab in uni got interesting. Got the whole room to myself within about 10 minutes tops...


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Nephandus said:


> I'm not going to quote the various similar posts, but I'll say those that hire prostitutes regularly spend more time talking to them than you'd expect. The Nevada chicks easily confirm that regarding most of their regulars.
> 
> Personally, there's rarely a more lonely time than after masturbating, which my content is largely about the right faces. Used to have to give them names...
> 
> ...


Yes of course. I also heard talking to yourself in the mirror is good for you in some way, but it would freak me out. 
I've learned that looking in the mirror for too long can help you point out all your imperfections, so I just take a few glances here and there, shave, etc.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Nephandus said:


> I'm not going to quote the various similar posts, but I'll say those that hire prostitutes regularly spend more time talking to them than you'd expect. The Nevada chicks easily confirm that regarding most of their regulars.
> 
> Personally, there's rarely a more lonely time than after masturbating, which my content is largely about the right faces. Used to have to give them names...
> 
> ...


Ha, you mean because he's "politically incorrect"? Pretty sure I've seen this before awhile ago. There's a video of the standup on its own as well, that's a good one.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

ShatteredHeart said:


> Of course not, women have already objectified men down to the only thing they want in a sex doll, a dildo.


Some even name their dildo. :/

I can't compete with something that's always hard and fucking VIBRATES. I tried with all my might but I can't get my dick to vibrate even a little bit. >.> Thinking about blowing raspberries on her vagina and asking her if that's what she likes. 

And then when they get the biggest ones like it's normal so they're only turned on by the highest quality of dicks. 

This is why I workout every day. I have to compete with something that isn't alive so I have to sell my vitality and versatility and strength and unpredictability and determination and heart and brain and soul and blood and tears and sweat and pain and pleasure and free will and identity and story and prosperity and support. 

But i need all that shit to make money too. -.-.-.-.-.-


----------



## EndsOfTheEarth (Mar 14, 2015)

Stelliferous said:


> Some even name their dildo. :/
> 
> I can't compete with something that's always hard and fucking VIBRATES. I tried with all my might but I can't get my dick to vibrate even a little bit. >.> Thinking about blowing raspberries on her vagina and asking her if that's what she likes.
> 
> ...


Yes. But it needs batteries or a charger. There is that. And try as we might, vibrators just don't understand when we attempt to communicate with them. They're not like giant fleshlights that completely get the nuances of our conversation and shelter us with their empathy.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

I can understand it.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Herbivore men, idol worshippers, doll daters and the guys who just don't know how to handle rejection are doing a favor to women who are interested in relationships with people who want to be with _real _people. It would have been better had this dude realized this before getting married and knocking someone up. Now his family is stuck because the stigma of a divorced woman in Japan is killer and she likely won't be able to get a decent job to pay for her child's education as a single mom. 

He should have kept this to himself. This is perfect ammo to use when his wife decides to take him to the cleaners. 

More and more women are playing these otome games and getting lost in fantasies of their own. One of my female friends is "married" to the father of her children. He's a serial cheater. At one point he had 7 women at a time while using her money to visit them. He's only just now starting to pull his weight after 10 years barely pulls his weight. She doesn't want her children to suffer, so she's still with him. They have no sex, sleep in separate rooms and she doesn't care how he relieves himself anymore. She's obsessed with otome games and Korean idols to pass the time.

I have no idea how people live like this. What's the point of having a relationship if you're not going to engage the other person?



EndsOfTheEarth said:


> Relationships in Japan are nothing like relationships in the West. When I stayed with my then Japanese partner and his parents, although everyone was living in the same house the parents simply did not speak to each other at all. They rarely spent time together in the same room and the hatred between the parents was obvious even to a non-Japanese speaking interloper such as myself. My partner told me that some disagreement about an inheritance had caused the rift and they've lived like that ever since.
> 
> Also my personal experience of my own partner was rather sad. He was Japanese, raised entirely in Japan. It was almost impossible to discuss anything in a mature way with him as his reaction would be to simply remove himself from the room and stonewall me for hours on end. A perfect reflection of his father 9whom he hated). No I wasn't yelling or nagging, just trying to have a conversation about something that was bothering me. He would also then spend the following week out late with no phone call, no nothing to say he would be late home, leaving me wondering if he's okay or been hit by a bus.
> 
> Communication is not a strong point over there, my experience wasn't at all uncommon and many Japanese women would ask me why I bothered dating a Japanese man.* Apparently their society just does not teach good communication skills, it's highly conformist and I guess questioning things is strongly discouraged so it comes across as abhorrent within the context of a relationship.*


Yep, they're taught to lie in order to be polite and save face. Honne/tatamae can be so stressful that you end up not saying anything in fear that you will say the wrong thing and lose face.

One of my ex-boyfriends decided to go to Japan in order to find a compliant wife but was in for a rude awakening. He came back aghast and said that marriage in Japan is basically a loveless business relationship. People marry before 25 to 'do the right thing'. The husband works his ass off, hardly seeing the children. The wife quits her job and her life becomes the family. Meanwhile, they aren't actually a couple but a unit that works independent of the other half. It's less about love or even like and more about keeping up appearances over time. Husband goes to hostess bars and soaplands to see his needs met and the wife goes to hosts to have someone to talk to.

In my experience with Japanese men, "my wife/girlfriend doesn't open up emotionally" usually means she doesn't do what I want. Any type of questioning is nagging. The game is about to change now that Japan is aggressively improving the way they attract foreigners.


----------



## Majority (Oct 3, 2016)

ponpiri said:


> Herbivore men, idol worshippers, doll daters and the guys who just don't know how to handle rejection are doing a favor to women who are interested in relationships with people who want to be with _real _people.


Actually he's just doing himself a favor, not anybody else. They, in turn, do themselves a favor by learning from this situation. 

Who's fault is it? His? Hers? Society's? People better start making things work if they ever want more than to be puppets or puppeteers.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Majority said:


> Actually he's just doing himself a favor, not anybody else. They, in turn, do themselves a favor by learning from this situation.
> 
> Who's fault is it? His? Hers? Society's? People better start making things work if they ever want more than to be puppets or puppeteers.


Well, yeah. I separated this man from the types of people who believe as he does for a reason. He's doing his family a disservice by withdrawing, but that's what happens in the typical Japanese household anyway. 

The people who admit that they feel this way about human interaction do potential partners a huge favor by taking themselves out of the dating pool. Whether they work out their issues in an "acceptable" way is up to them. I couldn't care less as long as they aren't stringing an unsuspecting person along.

Sucks for the wife and children. There's only one satisfied person in this situation.


----------



## Majority (Oct 3, 2016)

ponpiri said:


> Well, yeah. I separated this man from the types of people who believe as he does for a reason. He's doing his family a disservice by withdrawing, but that's what happens in the typical Japanese household anyway.
> 
> The people who admit that they feel this way about human interaction do potential partners a huge favor by taking themselves out of the dating pool. Whether they work out their issues in an "acceptable" way is up to them. I couldn't care less as long as they aren't stringing an unsuspecting person along.
> 
> Sucks for the wife and children. There's only one satisfied person in this situation.


Why would you care who is strung along? What is that to you?

I live to satisfy myself. If a satisfied family satisfies me in some way then it's all good and I'll keep up the investment. If it doesn't do me any good then I would leave them to do something else. I would leave them to explore the world or for a pretty wife or whatever the case might be. 

Do you think that it is wrong to be selfish? If the wife won't do what is best for her then I won't feel bad for her, I wouldn't feel bad for abandoning her. It's up to the wife and the children and everyone else to make their own lives fulfilling. There isn't much that we can do when someone decides to go crazy and partner up with a doll but it's their loss not ours. We can still choose to live great lives and find partners that prefer "real partners". The wife, though, may be responsible for encouraging him to seek satisfaction elsewhere by denying him. I'm no expert on Japanese culture but I imagine that the guy is somewhat trapped himself in a marriage with someone who won't have sex with him anymore and maybe he can't leave her. 



Stelliferous said:


> The sexiest part about real women is their cold-heartedness. The cold heartedness inspires men to work harder (which allows a man to get hard in the first place).


This sounds incredulous to me. Maybe I'm a super-genius but I'd choose and expect other men to choose the warm-hearted woman. She has a better heart and a head-start to the cold-hearted in this regard and having a warm heart is one of the most important things in anyone. 

The cold-hearted is behind the warm-hearted in development. She may never pick up to bridge that gap.

Maybe you like someone who doesn't chase you, or something. 



EndsOfTheEarth said:


> The human brain doesn't do well in isolation and really a machine that simply agrees with you on all points is pretty much isolation as you are effectively talking to yourself.


There is nothing that is healthier than being isolated from other people - unless you're in prison. People have psychological problems they even relieve themselves with dolls - it probably won't do _you_ any good to stay within their presence or to try and help them out of it. The best thing for you, for anyone, is to stay the hell out of their problems and manage your own health.

Caveman dreams mentioned something similar early on. Good instincts in that one.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Majority said:


> This sounds incredulous to me. Maybe I'm a super-genius but I'd choose and expect other men to choose the warm-hearted woman. She has a better heart and a head-start to the cold-hearted in this regard *and having a warm heart is one of the most important things in anyone.* *The cold-hearted is behind the warm-hearted in development.* She may never pick up to bridge that gap.


This bit is true.
And I don't know many who would _intentionally_ seek and choose a cold-hearted _anybody_ for that matter.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

ponpiri said:


> Well, yeah. I separated this man from the types of people who believe as he does for a reason. He's doing his family a disservice by withdrawing, but that's what happens in the typical Japanese household anyway.
> 
> The people who admit that they feel this way about human interaction do potential partners a huge favor by taking themselves out of the dating pool. Whether they work out their issues in an "acceptable" way is up to them. I couldn't care less as long as they aren't stringing an unsuspecting person along.
> 
> Sucks for the wife and children. There's only one satisfied person in this situation.


To tell ya the truth, it doesn't sound like _anyone's_ satisfied in that arrangement. If I was in the husband's shoes, there's no way in hell I'd be satisfied living like that. The cheating and emotional withdrawal are marks of a relationship that failed a long time ago.


----------



## Majority (Oct 3, 2016)

Golden Candle said:


> This bit is true.
> And I don't know many who would _intentionally_ seek and choose a cold-hearted _anybody_ for that matter.


Right. Which is exactly why it's so perplexing that he would say so. 

I have a few women in mind that are very beautiful and they pique my curiosity but their eyes are cold, like lizard-eyes. I stay wary of them, or should I say 'off of them'.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Majority said:


> Right. Which is exactly why it's so perplexing that he would say so.
> 
> I have a few women in mind that are very beautiful and they pique my curiosity but their eyes are cold, like lizard-eyes. I stay wary of them, or should I say 'off of them'.


Well we don't know him personally so we cannot speak for him. But just thinking of some reasons someone might potentially?? hmm...Maybe they like the idea of trying to "fix" someone like that? Maybe they want to help them? Bring the light back? Maybe it isn't all bad...Or otherwise it could be some deeply rooted issues/maybe it's what they were used to growing up etc. Who knows.


----------



## Majority (Oct 3, 2016)

Golden Candle said:


> Well we don't know him personally so we cannot speak for him. But just thinking of some reasons someone might potentially?? hmm...Maybe they like the idea of trying to "fix" someone like that? Maybe they want to help them? Bring the light back? Maybe it isn't all bad...Or otherwise it could be some deeply rooted issues/maybe it's what they were used to growing up etc. Who knows.


Well whatever the reason it's actually better to be with someone that is good to someone that isn't. 

I can imagine an easy way to break through to a woman and make her heart beat like crazy. The problem is that I wouldn't want to do it unless I actually liked her. If I didn't like her it wouldn't be honest and I wouldn't be able to do it. 

I'm reminded that what goes around comes around. I'd do anything for someone that is worth it, but there is no love in me for cold-hearted people. Nothing that goes very deep, anyways. Basic courtesy, well-meaning, but _I wouldn't cuddle with the boa constrictor just because it's pretty_. Now everyone knows what that means .


----------



## Xanthus Primus (Jan 24, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> What do you make of this?
> My sex doll is so much better than my real wife | New York Post



Women forgot how to be women. Too busy trying to either trap, control, or mico-manage men's masculinity instead of allowing the men to just 'be', just as we allow you, or rather... .sit back and watch you 'be'. 

I have often joked about buying a doll; shit, it's the future, why not. You females can damage the nerve endings with your vibrating dildos, why can't I bask in the joy of my doll?




Nah, I wouldn't get a doll though. I love you females too much.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Golden Candle said:


> Well we don't know him personally so we cannot speak for him. But just thinking of some reasons someone might potentially?? hmm...Maybe they like the idea of trying to "fix" someone like that? Maybe they want to help them? Bring the light back? Maybe it isn't all bad...Or otherwise it could be some deeply rooted issues/maybe it's what they were used to growing up etc. Who knows.


A woman incapable of coldheartedness is not independent enough for me.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

EndsOfTheEarth said:


> Yes. But it needs batteries or a charger. There is that. And try as we might, vibrators just don't understand when we attempt to communicate with them. They're not like giant fleshlights that completely get the nuances of our conversation and shelter us with their empathy.


Communication is just vibration. I'm convinced you use vibrators to mimic the effects gained from having someone talk to you. I bet the vibrations go straight to your bones and are interpreted as lifeform on a primitive biological level just like a cats purr.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

It's a bit creepy to me. There is nothing like a real live woman. Yeah, she is a pain in the ass, sometimes. So are men. 

I don't know if things will be different as robots become more able to mimic humans. I think the closer they come to human, the less popular they will be. 

It's a niche market and a little like making love to someone in a coma. shudders.....I'm making myself nauseated. I'm outta here.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

I would too, if it is one thing I've learned on this psychological journey,
it is that when a relationship is messed up in the intimacy department,
it stays messed up.

We humans have such a fucked up bonding mechanism.
It is beyond broken, it is retarded!
On that reason alone I don't believe in God, as there is no intelligent design behind that crappy process.

Now excuse me, I'm late for a date with my sextoy! :crazy:


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

Red Magician said:


> I would too, if it is one thing I've learned on this psychological journey,
> it is that when a relationship is messed up in the intimacy department,
> it stays messed up.
> 
> ...


Out of interest, does the initial cost of a sextoy equal more or less than lets say a 2 year relationship.

Im interested in starting a cost benefit analysis.

Ive already worked out that seeing a hooker once a week for 5 years is cheaper than marriage.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Caveman Dreams said:


> Out of interest, does the initial cost of a sextoy equal more or less than lets say a 2 year relationship.
> 
> Im interested in starting a cost benefit analysis.
> 
> Ive already worked out that seeing a hooker once a week for 5 years is cheaper than marriage.


I think that depends on the toy.
I have a fleshlight at the ready if I want some easy relief.
It cost less than one visit to a hooker and stimulates more than your average sexual encounter.
I see no point in paying for a whole damn body.
I mean where would I even put it?!?
I don't pretend that the sextoy loves me either.
It is just a better jerk-off.
Still it gives me some comfort knowing that it feels better 
and is more accessible than maybe 50% of the real sex I've had.
*And NO, I repeat NO fucking drama!!!*


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Caveman Dreams said:


> Out of interest, does the initial cost of a sextoy equal more or less than lets say a 2 year relationship.
> 
> Im interested in starting a cost benefit analysis.
> 
> Ive already worked out that seeing a hooker once a week for 5 years is cheaper than marriage.


Just curious, is this the "girlfriend" experience you analyzed?


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

pilgrim_12 said:


> Just curious, is this the "girlfriend" experience you analyzed?


No.

I just find the whole sex doll thing hilarious, if anyone actually ever considers one, then there is no hope for them to start with so really cant take this product or its clientele seriously. Its just a toy for Rich Beta Cucks, who cant even find a woman to manipulate them into thinking someone loves them whilst they get get used for whatever reason.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Caveman Dreams said:


> No.
> 
> I just find the whole sex doll thing hilarious, if anyone actually ever considers one, then there is no hope for them to start with so really cant take this product or its clientele seriously. Its just a toy for Rich Beta Cucks, who cant even find a woman to manipulate them into thinking someone loves them whilst they get get used for whatever reason.


I couldn't help myself. It was a tongue in cheek question. I was laughing at your comment. 

Your last sentence here bothered me, though. I think most guys get used, whether beta or not. I just think it's a matter of how intelligent and experienced she is. 

It's sad to me that some think this is an option. I think this is a symptom.


----------



## Caveman Dreams (Nov 3, 2015)

pilgrim_12 said:


> I couldn't help myself. It was a tongue in cheek question. I was laughing at your comment.
> 
> Your last sentence here bothered me, though. I think most guys get used, whether beta or not. I just think it's a matter of how intelligent and experienced she is.
> 
> It's sad to me that some think this is an option. I think this is a symptom.


Dont get me wrong I have been there. Through backwards analysis, it was all due to me setting trends at the beginning of a relationship.

I just look at it as a learning experience,

Some guys learn, some dont. Thats how I view it.

Funnily, I also find the guys who brag the most about their SO or make a huge dealout of it are the ones who get used (this is from my experience, not a universal truth). where as the guys who dont really say much and dont make such a big deal are the ones who generally seem to have a healthy relationship.

If there wasnt the bragging or the big deal on these guys parts, I probably wouldnt find it as amusing.


----------



## Cherry (May 28, 2017)

Stelliferous said:


> A woman incapable of coldheartedness is not independent enough for me.


Firstly I don't think that correlates, it could be in fact the opposite.
Secondly, I don't think anyone is 'incapable'


----------



## Allyrah (Nov 23, 2015)

I think this is really sad. Not even because this man is infatuated and sexually gratified by a piece of pretty plastic, but because he loves it more than his wife. It shows that he sees sexual pleasure as being more important than a deep emotional and mental connection, because, well, obviously he's not going to connect in those ways with a fucking _doll_ that can neither think nor express herself. It also makes me wonder... is this what men want? A complacent plaything with absolutely no personal sense of free will, ambition, intelligence, imagination, or... anything? If this is the way society is headed, I'd like to peace out sooner than later. This is fucked.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

"Come into my parlor", said the spider to the fly. @Stelliferous. muuuahahaha


I don't think men want that, but that guy wants something he isn't able to get and can't seem to get through to his wife. So......he's messed up.


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Golden Candle said:


> Firstly I don't think that correlates, it could be in fact the opposite.
> Secondly, I don't think anyone is 'incapable'


Okay let me rephrase what I mean since I was borrowing terminology from the OPs link. I mean being able to set boundaries and expectations, not coldheartedness.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Majority said:


> Why would you care who is strung along? What is that to you?
> 
> I live to satisfy myself. If a satisfied family satisfies me in some way then it's all good and I'll keep up the investment. If it doesn't do me any good then I would leave them to do something else. I would leave them to explore the world or for a pretty wife or whatever the case might be.


Don't take my comments personally.



knife said:


> To tell ya the truth, it doesn't sound like _anyone's_ satisfied in that arrangement. If I was in the husband's shoes, there's no way in hell I'd be satisfied living like that. The cheating and emotional withdrawal are marks of a relationship that failed a long time ago.


You have a point. This much is true from the outside looking in. However, I'm not sure if you've known anyone who is obsessed with idols, otome games/virtual partners and host(ess) bars, but they truly make that alt world their reality. So from their POV, they're happy with it. Which is why I put quotation marks around acceptable when I talked about how and what methods they use to solve their issues.

Tbqh, I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't have much of a relationship to begin with before marriage.


----------



## Majority (Oct 3, 2016)

Mr 22 West said:


> Women forgot how to be women. Too busy trying to either trap, control, or mico-manage men's masculinity instead of allowing the men to just 'be', just as we allow you, or rather... .sit back and watch you 'be'.
> 
> I have often joked about buying a doll; shit, it's the future, why not. You females can damage the nerve endings with your vibrating dildos, why can't I bask in the joy of my doll?
> 
> ...


Most people don't know that about vibrators. Electricity isn't good for you.


----------



## Eos_Machai (Feb 3, 2013)

OrangeAppled said:


> What do you make of this?
> My sex doll is so much better than my real wife | New York Post


It's called necrophilia, it's the desire to possess a non-resisting and non-rejecting partner. I think it's good that they fuck dolls instead of raping people. 

But we need to work with the underlying problem of poor self-esteem, and it's complex social causes.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

*Yasuragi, Ange ／ Ange Separate, Jewel 146 Real Taste*
*Height 102.5cm / Width 49cm / Depth 88cm 
Approx.. 36kg
*









*Jewel 136 Real Taste*
*Height 84cm / Width 44cm / Depth 70cm 
Approx.. 33kg*










*Nano*
*Height 30cm / Width 40cm / Depth 74cm 
Approx.. 18kg*










*●About Product●*

*Can I put a ready-made clothes on the doll? *

Yes, you can. You can use ready-made clothes and accessories.

* Clothing size vary by clothes makers. Please check the size carefully before you purchase. Bra size on our website is approximate.

About height of doll - Height of doll may be different depending on which head you use.

About weight of doll - the weight on our website is for just body. Head is not included. 
*
What is color transfer?*

"Color transfer" is transfer color from a clothes to a doll body. Especially dyed material like denim, colored cotton or rubber strap on the doll skin directly.There are a lot of materials of clothes. We just cannot specify which is good and which is bad. Please check carefully before you put the clothes on the doll.

*How can I avoid color transfer?*

Please check the following: 

● Do not use the clothes that you think the color of the clothes come off easily.
● Check a care label on the clothes to know if the color can come off.
● Test with a hole cap that comes with doll.
● Avoid to be touch directly on the silicon surface like put the panty hose on the doll first.

*Can I put the doll in a bath or shower? *

Yes, you can. You can give the doll a bath or shower up to the height of shoulders. But you should be careful. The joint between head and body made of metal and not waterproof. If water comes in the doll, internal material and skeleton could be damaged. In case water come in the internal body, try to remove water by dried towel immediately and dry it completely.

*Can I make up on doll face myself?*

We would not recommend you makeup the doll up yourself. Ingredient of the cosmetics or paint could damage silicon material. If you really want to do or have to do, test it on hidden part of doll like head surface under the wig.

*How do I maintain doll body?*

Try to keep the doll clean always. Silicon surface is sticky so it catches dust. It can be avoid by baby powder. Try to wiped with a damp cloth and apply baby powder sometimes. 

*How do I maintain wig?*

We have hair care set. Sorry but we cannot ship hair care set to overseas because spray can included. Shipping company don't accept it. You should be able to find wig cleaner in your country. Just don't use dryer. Hair could be melted

*How do I keep or storage doll?*

The best position is lie on the bed

*Can I apply nail polish or artificial nail to the doll fingers?*

Yes, you can use artificial nail on fingers. If it is soft vinyl doll, use double sided tape. If it is silicon doll, use a glue in the repair kit comes with the doll. We would not recommend you to use nail polish on fingers.

*Can I move doll eyes or mouth open? Can doll speak?*

No, eyes or mouth cannot be opened more. Speaking doll is technically possible. But it could sound like robot

*Detail about hole parts.*

Our hole parts is not very real because of law compliance in Japan. The hole is made of the material that has excellent flexibility and elasticity and the surface of the internal tube is undulating. After you use the hole, keep it always clean by washing with neutral detergent and dry completely. After you dry it, you can use it repeatedly.

*The hole parts touches your skin directly. Please exchange it to new one on a regular basis. Be aware of sanitation by your own judge.

*Can I use the doll for oral sex?*

No. We don't have any dolls for oral sex.

https://www.orient-doll.com/en/
Orient Industy Love Dolls Japanese Sex Dolls
Images of Japanese sex dolls by Orient Industry


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Ermenegildo said:


> *Yasuragi, Ange ／ Ange Separate, Jewel 146 Real Taste*
> *Height 102.5cm / Width 49cm / Depth 88cm
> Approx.. 36kg
> *
> ...


Had a good laugh at the end there, especially the English translations, "hole parts", dolls for oral sex (I guess the standard dolls are getting boring?). .. I didn't think those were even sex dolls until I got to the last questions.

Took a look at that first site - in a weird way it seems like this would be less accepted in Western culture, politically incorrect I guess.. despite the fact we're supposed to be so "sexually liberated".


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Allyrah said:


> I think this is really sad. Not even because this man is infatuated and sexually gratified by a piece of pretty plastic, but because he loves it more than his wife. It shows that he sees sexual pleasure as being more important than a deep emotional and mental connection, because, well, obviously he's not going to connect in those ways with a fucking _doll_ that can neither think nor express herself. It also makes me wonder... is this what men want? A complacent plaything with absolutely no personal sense of free will, ambition, intelligence, imagination, or... anything? If this is the way society is headed, I'd like to peace out sooner than later. This is fucked.


Someone in college liked this movie where a man falls in love with a doll, and everyone who saw it was like "wtf is this?" this was also before the whole Japanese sex doll trend, or at least before it hit mainstream media, so yeah... 
Lars and the Real Girl (2007) - IMDb


----------



## Velett (Jan 10, 2017)

:shocked:


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Nephandus (May 16, 2017)

pilgrim_12 said:


> vid


The dating scene sounds like increasingly slighter hyperbole, though lawyers are still more after the fact.


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

Nephandus said:


> The dating scene sounds like increasingly slighter hyperbole, though lawyers are still more after the fact.


It's already started.

Affirmative Consent Contract -- Fill Out Before Sex | National Review


----------



## Aquiline (Oct 19, 2016)

Many more will be choosing VR over flesh-and-blood partners in the years to come.

I don't mind.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

Acataleptic said:


> Many more will be choosing VR over flesh-and-blood partners in the years to come.


We shouldn’t look down on the modest men who content themselves with a single simple doll. In the not too distant future even the artificial intelligence of a budget refrigerator will be much better at validating feelings than most boyfriends. Thanks to artificial intelligence plus virtual reality plus advanced robotics all male erotic dreams will finally come true.


----------



## Aquiline (Oct 19, 2016)

Ermenegildo said:


> We shouldn’t look down on the modest men who content themselves with a single simple doll. In the not too distant future even the artificial intelligence of a budget refrigerator will be much better at validating feelings than most boyfriends. Thanks to artificial intelligence plus virtual reality plus advanced robotics all male erotic dreams will finally come true.


Whatever gets a bunch of meatheads out of the game means less hassle for me.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

Velett said:


> :shocked:


----------



## Velett (Jan 10, 2017)

bigstupidgrin said:


>


*"Creaming through a cosmic vapor of invention!!!"*


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## pilgrim_12 (Aug 18, 2012)

I thought it was worse not knowing. 

Careen ~ move swiftly and in an uncontrolled way in a specified direction: "an electric golf cart careened around the corner"


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

Sex dolls are boring non-critical thinkers and this married guy is a nutjob.

NEXT!


----------



## UpClosePersonal (Apr 18, 2014)

JourneyOfMystery said:


> Sex dolls are boring non-critical thinkers and this married guy is a nutjob.
> 
> NEXT!


The fact that it's a story in the tabloid, New York Post, tells you all you need to know.


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

UpClosePersonal said:


> The fact that it's a story in the tabloid, New York Post, tells you all you need to know.


Which is why I said next because of the type of quality in these stories written from this New York Post business. It made me feel like my time could have used for something else than reading this story about a sketchy man with his questionable sex toy.


----------



## UpClosePersonal (Apr 18, 2014)

JourneyOfMystery said:


> Which is why I said next because of the type of quality in these stories written from this New York Post business. It made me feel like my time could have used for something else than reading this story about a sketchy man with his questionable sex toy.


So you actually read it? I saw New York Post, a picture of the back of a guy (maybe in a bathtub, I didn't bother to spend time to figure it out) and said, "Yeah. I gotta go now".


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

UpClosePersonal said:


> So you actually read it? I saw New York Post, a picture of the back of a guy (maybe in a bathtub, I didn't bother to spend time to figure it out) and said, "Yeah. I gotta go now".


Yes.

I swear, the amount of oddities that this New York Post enterprise has publicly released in articles for emotional reactions to gaining more readers has me not impressed. It is a profitable circus show to me. I prefer independent media companies that do less mainstream things while not intentionally making outrageously odd articles to gain more readers via emotional manipulation.


----------



## UpClosePersonal (Apr 18, 2014)

JourneyOfMystery said:


> Yes.
> 
> I swear, the amount of oddities that this New York Post enterprise has publicly released in articles for emotional reactions to gaining more readers has me not impressed. It is a profitable circus show to me. I prefer independent media companies that do less mainstream things while not intentionally making outrageously odd articles to gain more readers via emotional manipulation.


Very little of American Journalism today does not use emotional manipulation. Then there are Tabloids which print invented fictions to attract readers who, when not trying to find bigfoot and UFOs, are looking for some more fabrications to believe.


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

UpClosePersonal said:


> Very little of American Journalism today does not use emotional manipulation. Then there are Tabloids which print invented fictions to attract readers who, when not trying to find bigfoot and UFOs, are looking for some more fabrications to believe.


I pay attention to mostly European journalism these days considering America's government has become increasingly totalitarian against investigative journalists, especially on YouTube. But there are a few journalists that I pay attention to from American journalism.


----------

